# Google can technically fund your AC:PC microtransactions



## samyfav (Oct 26, 2017)

If I had to use my own money, I wouldn't ever buy microtransactions in mobile games. Fortunately, since I have an Android phone, the Google survey app gives you a couple cents for every occasional survey they have, and I have ~5 dollars now, so I think I'm set if I want to buy a couple things in Pocket Camp. Just look up Google Opinion Rewards on the Play Store.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Oct 26, 2017)

It's okay, just very slow. And the credit expires after a year.


----------



## Trundle (Oct 26, 2017)

Over the past 4 months I've gathered about $12 with a few small app purchases here and there. I never have to spend actual money on the Google Play Store (except when FEH came out and I went overboard).


----------



## texas toast (Oct 26, 2017)

the survey app is so useful!! I mean I don't get surveys everyday but its free credits so ?\_(ツ)_/? I use it a lot for games and I'll probably use it for pocket camp too it'll be gr8


----------



## Kuromi-sama (Nov 15, 2017)

samyfav said:


> If I had to use my own money, I wouldn't ever buy microtransactions in mobile games. Fortunately, since I have an Android phone, the Google survey app gives you a couple cents for every occasional survey they have, and I have ~5 dollars now, so I think I'm set if I want to buy a couple things in Pocket Camp. Just look up Google Opinion Rewards on the Play Store.



Thanks for this; I would never have thought of it!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 15, 2017)

google could flat-out front your microtransactions, with how much of a monolithic entity they are


----------



## Snow (Nov 16, 2017)

Highly recommend Google Rewards, I use it to fund all my small app purchases. It's on iOS too now, I think.


----------



## Chick (Nov 18, 2017)

Ooh. I just went on it and I saw that it’s only available for U.S. App Store. I’ll see if I can change to U.S. App Store and get my money to spend game purchases. If it works, then I’ll definitely be buying a whole heap of leaf coupons, haha.


----------

